# What do you use?



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

I was just wondering what everyone worms with, vaccinates with and anything else on a certain time of year. I only ask because we haven't done vaccinations before as we haven't had a problem with anything before. We now want to start the regular shots. We worm every 6 months with Ivermec. both lambs and sheep get wormed. 

So I'm trying to ask...
What shots do you give your sheep and when? 


Also has anyone used Tasvac 8 how do you like it. Have you given Vitamin E shots to your lambs?


Thanks, Melissa


----------



## punksheepshower (May 26, 2005)

i use safe-guard dewormer for goats on both goats and lmbs and we deworm every 21 days. the only time i had to give shots was when he had a cold..i used LA-200. i cant answe your other questions though..sorry


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I use Tasvax 8 its cheap insurance. We have used Glanvac6 as well, it covers CL which is nice peice of mind. Wormign is typically safeguard double dosed to kill tapes, and Ivomec. When is as needed but is usually before they go on purchased feeds, for flushing lambing etc.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Punk, do you really worm your sheep every 21 days? I don't wish to be rude but that way too often.

Melissa, probably the best thing to do is talk with your local vet or farm advisor to find out the best action to take for conditions in your area.
I vaccinate pre-lambing ewes with 5-in-1, the lambs themselves are vaccinated with the same when they are docked. At weaning they are drenched (wormed) and given an injection of VitB and drenched every 6 weeks for the first year of their life. Because of where we live, there is a problem with both Liver Fluke and Barbers Pole Worm so I have to buy a drench that covers these two nasties as well as covering the usual worms - and this is why I suggest you talk to somebody in the know for your area.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## elgordo (Apr 9, 2005)

We have started doing 10% fenbendazole paste on our sheep because we now also have a goat which runs with them. Our sheep are Katahdin, which have a resistance to parasites which helps. The paste was easy 'cause I can handle all of them easily. I will have to switch to something next year, but I don't know what yet.
As for vaccinations, I don't give 'em unless there's a particular problem that comes up or if a disease shows up nearby in neighbor's flocks. If we continually vacc. for everything wouldn't we be allowing for poor genetic resistance to creep in to the flocks/herds?


----------



## len (Dec 24, 2003)

ONThorsegirl, I give 1/4 cc of Distosel (selenium) and 1/4 cc of vitamin A & D at birth, then another 1/4 cc of Distosel at 4 weeks of age. (soil in my area is selenium deficient and I struggled with White Muscle Disease the first year).

Lambs get 4cc of Tasvax 8 at 10 weeks, then another 2 cc of Tasvax 8 at 14 weeks. (I lost some lovely big lambs to Pulpy Kidney before I smartened up. My vet said not vaccinating for the clostridial diseases was "playing with fire").

Breeding ewes get a 2cc booster of Tasvax 8 once a year.

I deworm with Ivomec sheep drench spring and fall. I still have a few keds though. Have also used Panacur against tapeworms (I think the active ingredient is fenbendazole).

Healthy sheep are happy sheep.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank You Len for the information. Just what I was looking for any it looks like we would use the same things as we are both in Ontario. Thank you it helps when someone is so close and we would all have the same vaccines and such.

Melissa


----------



## len (Dec 24, 2003)

Melissa, it may sound a bit overwhelming but once you get a routine going it's not so bad.
Find a vet you like and trust and one that knows small ruminants.

BTW, I use 1cc 'tuberculin' syringes which I buy from my vet...I find them easier to measure out those 1/4 cc or 1/2 cc doses for lambs...also I like 20 gauge 1/2 inch needles, pretty much everything I administer is sub-Q. i needle in the neck.

Ask away...lots of different experience here...


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks, Len. 
I Don't think it that bad once you get used to it either. It jsut takes time to get into a schedule. We have a good worming schedule so vaccines is just one more thing to add to the calender. 

Melissa


----------

